# engagement fnac sur les prix



## marcelleb (12 Avril 2004)

bonjour, j'ai achete à la fnac!!! un power 12' je suis super  CONTENTE  CONTENTE  CONTENTE, plus jamais de pc.y a pas photo.....
Il est à 200 euros de moins, je suis encore dans les trentes jours, est ce que vous savez comment marche le remboursement de la diff?
 est ce que je peux le faire valoir entre deux fnac, ou la meme?
pour des raisons de mobilite sur le  clavier, je suis obligee de surelever en pupitre, j'ai mis une cale deriere, ou la mettre pour pas l'abimer, j'ai l'impresion qu'a l'arriere ca fait du bruit
merci
marcelle


----------



## ZePoupi (12 Avril 2004)

He bienvenue dans le monde des Mac! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














 Heuuu, pour le reste de tes questions, je ne peux y répondre, j'ai un alubook 17"! Et pour des raisons d'érgonomie, j'ai acheté le iCurve, c'est un support transparent pour le Powerbook. Il est surélevé d'une dizaine de cm. J'ai connecté un clavier externe, et je retrouve le confort de frappe d'un PowerMac... d'un clavier conventionnel... voilà!


----------



## chagregel (13 Avril 2004)

Salut!

Concernant l'échange de ton Powerbook, la garantie FNAC est de 15 jours  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dans cette période, ils te remboursent le prix d'achat, tu peux te faire reprendre ton portable et en acheter un nouveau


----------



## Tiberius (15 Avril 2004)

Pas besoin de se faire rembourser pour une baisse de prix, il suffit de venir dans les 30 jours avec sa facture et si le prix à baissé, ils remboursent la différence. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre s'il s'agit d'une promo dans une autre FNAC par exemple, ils peuvent refuser, mais dans ce cas là, sous 15 jours, tu peux effectivement te faire rembourser dans la première FNAC et aller acheter dans le seconde


----------



## powerbook867 (16 Avril 2004)

Tiberius a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin de se faire rembourser pour une baisse de prix, il suffit de venir dans les 30 jours avec sa facture et si le prix à baissé, ils remboursent la différence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui c'est tout a fait ca ! ...


----------

